# Ever been in love with someone who never loved you back?



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

deleted


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've only been in love with women who haven't loved me back.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Hrm. No, not really.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I've really only had feelings for one person, and that was a while ago. The feeling was mutual between us, but neither of us initiated anything. I've been on the opposite end though, knowing someone who liked me but I left it unrequited.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

huh said:


> I've really only had feelings for one person, and that was a while ago. The feeling was mutual between us, but neither of us initiated anything. I've been on the opposite end though, knowing someone who liked me but I left it unrequited.


You should look up the girl from high school if that's where she is from & ask her out. No offense but its annoying when people like each other and don't do anything about it!


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

I was in the same situation. If he does hate you and is not just mad at you, it is best to just let him go. Because that is all you can do.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've never been in love, but I currently have a crush on someone who most likely cannot stand me. Honestly, I can't even fathom someone actually liking me, let alone sharing mutual feelings of adoration with someone. Loving someone who will never love me back seems like the only possibility. Not that I wouldn't be open to 'doing it' with someone who hated me, because that has tremendous appeal to my inner self-loathing.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

hyacinth_dragon said:


> You should look up the girl from high school if that's where she is from & ask her out. No offense but its annoying when people like each other and don't do anything about it!


But what do we do about it? That's what people in our situation (never had a relationship) can't figure out.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

aloss4words said:


> I was in the same situation. If he does hate you and is not just mad at you, it is best to just let him go. Because that is all you can do.


Yea I know...so hard not to email him thought  I really don't understand how he can just cut me of like this...I mean sure what I did was bad but I think what he did was worse, he could try to understand. I thought he was the nicest sweetest guy I'd ever met but I also thought he was the most honest (which turned out to not be true 1 bit...if anything hes 1 of the least honest people I've ever met). I guess he's not nice or sweet either...just a good faker.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Drella said:


> I've never been in love, but I currently have a crush on someone who most likely cannot stand me. Honestly, I can't even fathom someone actually liking me, let alone sharing mutual feelings of adoration with someone. Loving someone who will never love me back seems like the only possibility. Not that I wouldn't be open to 'doing it' with someone who hated me, because that has tremendous appeal to my inner self-loathing.


I'd never be with someone who hated me but the rest I can relate to. I don't think anyone will ever love me or like me as more then a friend. It hurts so bad.


----------



## Draztek (Jul 5, 2008)

I can't call it love, but I've never cared about someone or wanted to be with anyone more. I might have a chance to finally get a definite yes or no though, we'll see.


----------



## Amalia (Feb 27, 2009)

No never, though everytime there is one in the relationship who loves more than the other and was who is more depent on the relationship. I could not image fall in love with somebody that doesnt love or like me, because this would be something that wont even let me fall in love with someone, if someone dont care about me he could be the nicest guy on planet, but not for me.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

PGVan said:


> But what do we do about it? That's what people in our situation (never had a relationship) can't figure out.


what to do about it is, if you know for sure you both like each other, somebodys got to ask the other one out!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ahh jennifer love hewitt. why dont you love me back


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm not sure. The only girl I really like, beyond just a crush, and still pine over had a boyfriend, and still does, so I don't know what she felt for me. I always thought that she touched me an awful lot though and there were various other things that may have meant she liked me.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

hyacinth_dragon said:


> You should look up the girl from high school if that's where she is from & ask her out. No offense but its annoying when people like each other and don't do anything about it!


I'd feel too creepy doing that. I'm sure she's doing good for herself. Anyways, there is a reason I never asked her out. It had nothing to do with her though.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Yes, but too much time has passed to rekindle what we had. Living with regrets sucks.


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

Like? yes. Love? no.


----------



## introspect_florida (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh, yes. And sometimes it's hard to understand that them not loving you isn't your fault. I have to remind myself of how sometimes I see absolutely gorgeous people that I wouldn't want to even date. In other words, you can be a wonderful, beautiful person but they don't feel that spark for you. And that has nothing to do with you. Plus, sparks fade and if they aren't the kind of person that can love someone for being wonderful--then avoid them like the plague. Those are the types that will leave you for sex, drugs, and other "sparks."


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Sort of. In a previous relationship (back when I was in my teens) I had a guy fall out of love with me (drugs and other women took more of a priority with him by that point, which actually made me doubt he'd ever truly been in love with me in the first place) and end our relationship - while at the time I still felt as if I was in love with him. It was a painful experience. However, I soon got over it thankfully.


----------



## John_in_SF (Mar 1, 2009)

Only every other day when I was in my twenties. Since then I have become much more selective about which unavailable person I will pine away for. Sometimes I'm even lucky enough to get into a relationship with the unavailable person and waste a whole bunch of my life. :doh


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> I've only been in love with women who haven't loved me back.


I always go for the emotionally unavailable or if they are, it's too good to be true. :roll


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I have. I dated him off and on for 3 years and it took him THAT long to finally tell me. And earlier(after he was acting all nice saying he didn't see why I didn't already have a boyfriend again) I got to tell him that I'm interested in someone else who's interested in me. He never replied after that. haha


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

There are too many varieties of love to answer this correctly.

If you change "love" to "like", yes, many times.

For the other...most forms, yes, but not all.


----------



## mjatte (Feb 10, 2007)

yes


----------



## SocialDisaster (Nov 25, 2008)

This is the story of my life. And I always fall for someone with very little in common as well. Don't know what's wrong with me sometimes..


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes. I don't know why, but it's like I always have to have someone who I can obsess over. I feel like a teenager because of this. Maybe it's because of my lack of experience.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've only ever loved one person. He thankfully returns the sentiment.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

STORY OF MY LIFE! lol


----------



## Mobocracy (Jul 5, 2009)

Beware of falling in love with someone with Borderline Personality Disorder or someone with malignant or pathological Narcissistic Personality Disorder. It seems that people who have low self esteem become perfect targets for these relationships. I have social anxiety disorder and am a people pleaser. My hero/champion personality set me up for my relationship with a BPD abusive partner.


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

I've only been in love a few times. Mostly as a teen and with some ****ty girls sooo nothing really worth going into detail. Ive only found true love once, and i totally fked that up.

Go me!


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Kind of, yes. But I wouldn't call it love. More like a crush... a long lasting crush 
It was only once and I've been trying not to put myself in that kind of situation again.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

This has happened to me 3 times in 3 years. Its not a nice feeling.

Just like Stanley, I am activiely trying not to get into that situation again. However as a consequence, I feel nothing. I just don't like anybody anymore. There's no girl that perks my interest, and there hasn't been for 6 months. I want my heart back, bu I don't know where it it is.


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

I am right now. I'm still in love with my ex, and there's not a day that goes by when i don't sit and think of her and someitmes cry. She broke if off with me, after 3 years, it really broke my heart, she now says she hates me, but dispite all her attempts to push me away, i can't stop loving her...it sucks to, cause i know we'll never be back together.


----------



## SloopjohnB (Jan 1, 2009)

Everyone has, its that paramount we wish to scale. It feels like when you have finally gotten there, you are back to base camp.


----------

